# Juventus - Chelsea: Highlights, gol e video



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Gli highlights da *Youtube* di Juventus Chelsea 3-0 del *20 Novembre 2012*. Partita di* Champions League*

Gol di Quagliarella e Vidal

*Video

*




Gol de Arturo VIdal (Juventus 3-0 Chelsea ) 20.11.2012 - YouTube

Giovinco Goal Juventus 3-0 Chelsea 20/11/2012 - YouTube


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2012)

Indubbiamente hanno giocato bene, ma i primi due gol sono di una fortuna sfacciatissima.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Novembre 2012)

E' inutile dar colpa alla fortuna. Hanno dominato ed il risultato gli ha dato ragione.


----------



## rossovero (20 Novembre 2012)

si, certo, intanto col liverpool dominammo per 114 minuti su 120 e perdemmo la coppa


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

rossovero ha scritto:


> si, certo, intanto col liverpool dominammo per 114 minuti su 120 e perdemmo la coppa



Quello fu un vero e proprio suicidio. Il secondo tempo non fu una partita di calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Hanno vinto perche' sono piu' forti del Chelsea.Semplice il discorso,la fortuna c'entra nulla quando meriti e attacchi per gran parte del match.Io sono dell'idea che non possono vincere la coppa,perche' gli manca il bomber e nelle grandi sfide(con le solite note)serve chi ti leva le castagne dal fuoco!


----------



## Albijol (21 Novembre 2012)

rossovero ha scritto:


> si, certo, intanto col liverpool dominammo per 114 minuti su 120 e perdemmo la coppa



Avevamo in panca Ancelotti, l'uomo delle disfatte impossibili.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Novembre 2012)

List of UEFA club competition winning managers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chissà quanto avrebbe vinto se solo fosse stato bravo.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Novembre 2012)

Il Chelsea di quest'anno non è paragonabile a quello dell'ann scorso..poi senza Terry, Lampard e Drogba è come il Milan senza Thiago, Nesta e Ibra anche se alla fine i primi 2 al Chelsea ci sono ma ieri di fatto non giocavano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> List of UEFA club competition winning managers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Chissà quanto avrebbe vinto se solo fosse stato bravo.


Aveva anche una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi, riuscendo nell'impresa di vincere un solo scudetto. 2 Champions con quella squadra erano un dovere.


----------



## rossovero (21 Novembre 2012)

e il chelsea dell'anno scorso non era paragonabile a quelli degli anni prima. ho visto più di una partita del chelsea dello scorso anno in champions (le 2 col napoli, una col barcellona e la finale): hanno avuto una fortuna mostruosa. poi in questi casi si dice capacità di soffrire, prestazione tattica, grande difesa etc., ma la verità è che NON giocando a calcio hanno vinto. e alla lunga la fortuna finisce. con questo non voglio dire che la juve non abbia meritato di vincere: giocano davvero bene e spesso meritano


----------



## Prinz (21 Novembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aveva anche una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi, riuscendo nell'impresa di vincere un solo scudetto. 2 Champions con quella squadra erano un dovere.



Ancora con sta leggenda?Innanzitutto quella squadra l'ha plasmata lui. Ce li ha messi lui Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Sheva tutti insieme nel campo. Il gioco che ci ha resi celebri lo ha dato lui alla squadra. POi 2 champions sono 2 champions, mica bruscolini. Vincere 2 Champions (3 finali in 5 anni) è un'impresa, non un dovere, per nessuna squadra. A quei tempi giravano in Europa il Real di Zidane e Ronaldo, l'Arsenal degl invincibili, il Manchester Utd, il Chelsea di Mourinho, il Barcellona di ROnaldinho.... "2 champions un dovere" sto gran paio di balle. Che poi quel Milan fosse fortissimo lo sappiamo tutti, ma non era mica imbattibile. Gli scudetti non li abbiamo vinti perché la Juve era fortissima quasi quanto noi e sicuramente più di noi in ottica campionato, senza contare le ruberie varie. Quanto a Milan - Liverpool, quella fu una partita paranormale, una ladrata incredibile, con cui Ancelotti non ha nulla a che fare. Su La Coruna posso concordare, ma nella partita di Istanbul non ci ho mai trovato nulla di razionale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta leggenda?Innanzitutto quella squadra l'ha plasmata lui. Ce li ha messi lui Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Sheva tutti insieme nel campo. Il gioco che ci ha resi celebri lo ha dato lui alla squadra. POi 2 champions sono 2 champions, mica bruscolini. Vincere 2 Champions (3 finali in 5 anni) è un'impresa, non un dovere, per nessuna squadra. A quei tempi giravano in Europa il Real di Zidane e Ronaldo, l'Arsenal degl invincibili, il Manchester Utd, il Chelsea di Mourinho, il Barcellona di ROnaldinho.... "2 champions un dovere" sto gran paio di balle. Che poi quel Milan fosse fortissimo lo sappiamo tutti, ma non era mica imbattibile. Gli scudetti non li abbiamo vinti perché la Juve era fortissima quasi quanto noi e sicuramente più di noi in ottica campionato, senza contare le ruberie varie. Quanto a Milan - Liverpool, quella fu una partita paranormale, una ladrata incredibile, con cui Ancelotti non ha nulla a che fare. Su La Coruna posso concordare, ma nella partita di Istanbul non ci ho mai trovato nulla di razionale


Io non sto parlando di Ancelotti dal punto di vista tattico, lo so anche io che come allenatore è valido. Ma esiste anche la sfera motivazionale e psicologica o se vuoi chiamarlo diversamente carisma. Non è un caso che abbia subito tutte quelle rimonte, non solo quando allenava il Milan. Vogliamo parlare dello scudetto gettato alle ortiche quando allenava la Juventus?


----------



## Serginho (21 Novembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non sto parlando di Ancelotti dal punto di vista tattico, lo so anche io che come allenatore è valido. Ma *esiste anche la sfera motivazionale e psicologica o se vuoi chiamarlo diversamente carisma*. Non è un caso che abbia subito tutte quelle rimonte, non solo quando allenava il Milan.


Non è un caso nemmeno che quando quel Milan entrava in campo in champions, sapevi che non avrebbe sbagliato la partita al 99%, ne avevi quasi la certezza matematica. Quello non è motivare? si vede sempre quello che si vuol vedere...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2012)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non è un caso nemmeno che quando quel Milan entrava in campo in champions, sapevi che non avrebbe sbagliato la partita al 99%, ne avevi quasi la certezza matematica. Quello non è motivare? si vede sempre quello che si vuol vedere...


Dai, 4-1 all'andata, perdi 4-0 al ritorno. 
3-0 a fine primo tempo e ti fai fare 3 gol in sei minuti.
Butti via uno scudetto con la Juventus, perchè ti fai rimontare con un vantaggio abissale. 
Butti alle ortiche lo scudetto allenando il PSG, la squadra nettamente più forte della Ligue 1. 
Non sono solo coincidenze o sfortuna.


----------



## Serginho (21 Novembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai, 4-1 all'andata, perdi 4-0 al ritorno.
> 3-0 a fine primo tempo e ti fai fare 3 gol in sei minuti.
> Butti via uno scudetto con la Juventus, perchè ti fai rimontare con un vantaggio abissale.
> Butti alle ortiche lo scudetto allenando il PSG, la squadra nettamente più forte della Ligue 1.
> Non sono solo coincidenze o sfortuna.


Tu ti ricordi 2 episodi, io ti posso fare l'esempio di 20 episodi dove si è entrati in campo e si è dominato col gioco vincendo. Si sà che purtroppo la gente ricordi solo quegli episodi eclatanti e comunque, come è stato già detto, Milan-Liverpool non ebbe quasi nulla di razionale, quel Liverpool era quasi come il Chelsea dello scorso anno, giocava meglio ma fu accompagnato per tutta la competizione dalla fortuna


----------



## Prinz (21 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] io mi riferivo all'esperienza di Ancelotti al Milan ed all'affermazione che fosse doveroso vincere 2 CL e 3 scudetti di fila per via dello squadrone che avevamo, manco scendessimo solo noi in campo. Su sconfitte come quelle di La Coruna si può pure disquisire, ma tirare in ballo i 2 scudi persi contro una Juve STRATOSFERICA (molto più adatta alla competizione a lungo termine di quanto non fosse il Milan) e per di più supportata da elementi esterni che tutti noi ben conosciamo, è una mistificazione, IMHO.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Novembre 2012)

guarda caso pu.tta.nate a raffica di Cech


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (22 Novembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Avevamo in panca Ancelotti, l'uomo delle disfatte impossibili.



si perchè è a causa di Ancelotti se a Sheva fu annullato un gol regolare.
è stato Ancelotti a fischiare un rigore INESISTENTE al liverpool
è colpa di Ancelotti se dudek (solito "divento fenomeno per 90 minuti poi mi eclisso") ha fatto una doppia parata semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE su Sheva al 119'.

magari mi sbaglio, ma visto che il liverpool era composto per 9/11 da giocatori spagnoli e aveva un allenatore spagnolo...FORSE sarebbe stato meglio non scegliere una terna arbitrale di nazionalità spagnola.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai, 4-1 all'andata, perdi 4-0 al ritorno.
> 3-0 a fine primo tempo e ti fai fare 3 gol in sei minuti.
> Butti via uno scudetto con la Juventus, perchè ti fai rimontare con un vantaggio abissale.
> Butti alle ortiche lo scudetto allenando il PSG, la squadra nettamente più forte della Ligue 1.
> Non sono solo coincidenze o sfortuna.



ammetto che la sconfitta di la coruna è stata pesante, però perchè nessuno parla MAI dei fuorigioco INESISTENTI che vennero fischiati al milan dopo il 4-1? Per un totale di CINQUE???


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> si perchè è a causa di Ancelotti se a Sheva fu annullato un gol regolare.
> è stato Ancelotti a fischiare un rigore INESISTENTE al liverpool
> è colpa di Ancelotti se dudek (solito "divento fenomeno per 90 minuti poi mi eclisso") ha fatto una doppia parata semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE su Sheva al 119'.



OK allora mi spieghi perché la carriera di Ancelotti è COSTELLATA da sconfitte assurde??? Ti devo ricordare tutte le cose che sono successe con questo allenatore in 14 anni, la cui ultima impresa è riuscire a perdere IN 11 contro NOVE contro le renne??? La partita di Instanbul non è un caso, perché quelle cose gli sono capitate SEMPRE da quando allena, quella è stata solo la disfatta più eclatante.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Novembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> OK allora mi spieghi perché la carriera di Ancelotti è COSTELLATA da sconfitte assurde??? Ti devo ricordare tutte le cose che sono successe con questo allenatore in 14 anni, la cui ultima impresa è riuscire a perdere IN 11 contro NOVE contro le renne??? La partita di Instanbul non è un caso, perché quelle cose gli sono capitate SEMPRE da quando allena, quella è stata solo la disfatta più eclatante.



Di sconfitte (anche assurde) ne trovi nel curriculum di qualsiasi allenatore, per tanti grandi allenatori, potrei citare Capello, ma quelle del Mortazza le hai già elencate in altro topic  
Per dire, Don Fabio avrà anche vinto lo scudetto con la Roma, ma a Roma ancora si chiedono come ha fatto a far rischiare di vincere uno scudetto all’Inter che giocava con Ventola e Kallon, anche se alla fine è stato 5 maggio.


----------

